
The Problem with Slack - JoshTriplett
https://medium.com/@quinnnorton/the-problem-with-slack-854adeef9154#.gz3u2wiqm
======
zeveb
Really, this is the problem with any non-end-to-end-encrypted cloud service.
You simply _cannot_ trust your data to someone else; your trust _will_ be
abused at some point.

It's why I refuse to back my Android devices up using Google's services.

